

Testing A Proxy In Python - yottafala
http://slimmware.posterous.com/testing-a-proxy-in-python

======
gardarh
Wow, that's great! I'm going to run that script every time I'm considering
opening a browser window. Perhaps this could be a Firefox add-on that would
alert you every time your internet is not working... because you might not
notice it otherwise and start browsing on a broken internet.

~~~
hartror
I would suggest there are a considerable range of use cases for this, for
example you could want to automatically run this on connection to a wireless
network.

Your lack of the need for this script does not excuse the short sightedness of
your sarcasm. And I am glad you were brave enough to sign up to use a new
account to make that comment, nice to see the dominion of the Internet troll
extends it's stony fist into the halls of HN.

~~~
njharman
Yes, there are a considerable range of use cases. There are also considerable
use cases for many blindingly obvious/simple snippets of Python code. That
does not mean they deserve to be blogged about / posted to HN / upvoted or
anything other than ridiculed.

Besides it's prone to false positives such as DNS not working. So, not only is
it mind boggling obvious it's flippin wrong.

~~~
jodrellblank
But they do deserve something other than ridicule (Reddi-cule?), they deserve
ignoring.

A HN with either good comments or no comments sounds much better than a HN
with good comments or trollish smug mocking comments. Especially since there
is so much more room for poor comments than good comments, I think there's a
tendency for sites to get flooded with cheap shot replies.

"One word: Salads", 4 upvotes. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1346264>.
Come on!

"Word": <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1346662>

It's annoying.

I do it and I shouldn't be allowed to get away with it either. Cheap shot one
word answer: 4 upvotes, long detailed answer: 0 votes or replies. Sigh.

------
dhruvbird
This automation was a much meeded one!!

------
l4u
wouldnt it be better to check the HTTP response code

